# Oakley Airbrake with Bern Watts



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

I have a watts. They fit well. I ended up buying Flight decks though. The field of vision is bigger and they fit great.


----------



## vin3345 (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks ... i actually just started looking at flight decks as well and also the dragon apx2 ... just when i thought i'd decided on airbrakes! ... did you look at the dragon's at all?


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

Yes, I tried them on and didn't like the optics. the lens made me see pink halos everywhere when looking at the snow.


I was also 100% convinced I wanted airbrakes too until I tried on the Flight deck.


----------



## vin3345 (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks again ... how are the Flight Decks working out for you? Did you get Prizm lenses and if so do you think a H.I. Yellow lenses is worthwhile purchase? Also, is the non-lens part of the Flight Decks entirely made from foam or something a bit more substantial?


----------

